# Chi Middles names??



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I just saw a thread on here and was wondering who has middle names for there chis???

Ava Mae

Lola Adele

Quark is just Quark Lol


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Me! I'd likely have given them 4 names if I was not stopped! ...and they are not even royalty!!

Hope Landry
Ruby Faith


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Audrey's middle name is, Lyn.


----------



## DeadRose (Aug 3, 2011)

My little Girl Will be: Candy Ann


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

My girly's is Daisy May


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

Yep all our pets have middle names. We have:

Tinkerbell Sparkles (can you guess she was named by 2 little girls?)
Yogi-Bear Luca
Pebbles Piranha (cause she's crazy!)

And the other pets are:

Dogs:

Beau Jangles
Elmo Falkor

Cats:

Nutmeg Abigail
Marcus Fluffy-Pants
Sparkles Shiny (named by the same girls lol)

They are not all traditional names, but they still get called them when they're in trouble just like my kids 


Oh actually the rats don't have middle names yet, they are just Dotty & Snow-white.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 30, 2011)

I have started adding middle name to my Hector -Hector Houdini ! Because he has found a way of climbing up and over the metal play pen. He went to the corner of it and putting a leg on each of the sides he climbed to top and I just managed to sprint over and catch him before he fell off the top. My heart was racing!


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

Are you ready for this? 

Diefenbaker Metatron
Stottlemeyer Nahasapeemapetilon
Atticus CocoaBean Anklegrinder


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lion's middle name became Oats because that was one of his potential first names. So, his full name is Lionel Oats.. Strange I know. It was the BF, not me


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

LOVING all these middle names! lol!!

Calista Lulu


----------



## newchimom2011 (Aug 8, 2011)

My little girls name is August Rayne.


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

mine are daizy autumn and maxamillion star


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

Our dogs have many names! 

Our first dog was Tory Elizabeth - Elizabeth was my mother's name, and every female child in the family from me on for about ten years after I was born was something-Elizabeth, so we called her Tory Elizabeth! After Tory, we had Decster DeDogge.
Kali's reg. name is Kalico Ruffntumble Rose, but she is also Kali-Brat the Water Rat, Miss Kali, Kali-Flower -the list goes on...Pablo is Juan Pablo Chihuahua (like Juan Pablo Montoya), Pablito*, Pabs, Mr. _Muy Frio _(in the winter LOL!) Dary (RIP) was Darraigh Brandubh Otherside, but we called him Dary-O, Dar-Bear, and Darius Hollander Head Like a Colander (Darius Holland was a Green Bay Packer back when, and my husband is of Dutch ancestry). I think the more names (and little songs) a dog has, the better! 

*I know adding an -ito ending to a name that already means small is redundant.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

jamoka alomnd fudge jones jr
jinxy bleu lovey lou jones
jasper rocky road jones
justice pirssy fat dog jones


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

great names!!!!


----------



## cchipman (Oct 7, 2010)

All of my furkids have middle names. They are, in their order, 
Emily Raylynn (Emmy)
Caleigh Elizabeth (Lizzy)
Charlie Brown (Charlie)
Kangaroo Jack (Jack)
Luke Skywalker (Luke)

And Lizzy is due to have her first litter any day now, so we are thinking of new names. I prefer the more traditional, human type of names while my husband and kids like the cutesy type of names.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

mine are
BIANCA LA BLANCA
AMBER LIGHTS
MINDY MOO
ZELDA PRINCESS

THE AKITAS
KAISER SLAPHEAD
XEINA BABYGIRL


----------



## ChiChi's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

Cecilia Bella (ChiChi)
Napoleon Bonaparte (Poe)
Rico Suave (Rico)


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Britney Jean
Butter doesn't have a middle name
Baylee Bleu


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

As of today Bailey May


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

:hello1:lets c:sachas(3yr cream pom) full name is 'princess henata sacha angel';mya(1yr white n choc)is mya marie;bleu(1yr blue merle)is seven bleu mojito;bailey(14wks old blue n tan);emily loulou(9wk black/tan merle)is emily louise n bear(2wk lavender merle)is polar bear.just like my 3 kids have middle names(they,actually,have 2 middle names each)my pups have middle names,nicknames-the whole deal LOL


----------



## mrsb (Jul 6, 2011)

Brilliant names everyone! 
Pixie Coco


----------

